
GTK+ 4 checklist (2019) - htfy96
https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GTK/Roadmap/GTK4
======
htfy96
A blog post from authors describing changes (2017):
[https://blog.gtk.org/2017/08/07/progress-towards-
gtk-4/](https://blog.gtk.org/2017/08/07/progress-towards-gtk-4/)

------
terhechte
I was really interested in this a couple of weeks ago, and tried to find
information. But all the information is rather old (2017 / 2018) and there're
also no up-to-date Youtube Videos that show it in action. They added new
things like list views and popovers (apparently) but I found it tricky to see
what that looks like, how it works, etc. Does somebody have more information
on that?

~~~
htfy96
If you are using Arch, you can install gtk4
([https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/gtk4/](https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/gtk4/))
from AUR and run:

    
    
        gtk4-demo
    

to see its appearance. GDK_BACKEND=wayland might be needed for I found x11
backend's pretty sluggish.

Debian users may install
[https://packages.debian.org/experimental/gtk-4-examples](https://packages.debian.org/experimental/gtk-4-examples)

~~~
bmn__
RPM equivalent is gtk4-devel (here: version 3.98.2), provides
/usr/bin/gtk4-demo and /usr/bin/gtk4-demo-application. I just tried them.

A pox on you, Gnome developers! You yet again broke the colour scheme. It
comes as no surprise, you did so with (at least) versions 3.2, 3.4, 3.6, 3.16,
3.18… You have been doing that over such a long time (>9 years) and so often
that even seasoned desktop environment developers working on infrastructure
throw up their hands and walk away in disgust. See
[https://github.com/QtCurve/qtcurve-gtk3](https://github.com/QtCurve/qtcurve-
gtk3) and [https://igurublog.wordpress.com/2012/11/05/gnome-et-al-
rotti...](https://igurublog.wordpress.com/2012/11/05/gnome-et-al-rotting-in-
threes/)

Gnome developers truly deserve the moniker of shame "cascade of attention
deficit teenagers" because you absolutely do not take responsibility for the
outcome of your decisions and refuse to acknowledge that environments other
than Gnome exist where end users might want to run Gtk applications (e.g.
Firefox).

------
pksadiq
Note: GTK+ has been renamed to GTK about a year back[0]. The title may better
be updated.

[0] [https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-devel-
list/2019-February...](https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-devel-
list/2019-February/msg00000.html)

------
qwerty456127
> Constraint-based layout done

Wow! That's what I always wanted in a free desktop widget toolkit. Cool.

------
turrini
In another news, Qt pretend to keep all releases for the next 12 months,
comercial only:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22812050](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22812050)

------
ampdepolymerase
Why is GTK going back to constraint based layouts after Apple is going in the
opposite direction?

~~~
restalis
You may find your answer in a PDF paper from here:
[https://www.researchgate.net/figure/Layout-using-
constraint-...](https://www.researchgate.net/figure/Layout-using-constraint-
based-layout-specifications_fig3_262214897)

~~~
ampdepolymerase
The paper is not very relevant, SwiftUI is not WinForm style absolute
positioning.

------
ghostpepper
is it safe to assume this will fully support wayland? I don't see it mentioned
by name.

~~~
htfy96
I think it's tracked here:
[https://wiki.gnome.org/Initiatives/Wayland/GTK%2B](https://wiki.gnome.org/Initiatives/Wayland/GTK%2B)

~~~
stephen_g
That page hasn't been updated since late 2015, so I would assume basically all
that work has been finished.

